# Anyone had tests after 3 miscarriages?



## Ruth Taylor

Hi there

Has anyone had the tests done after 3 miscarriages, if so did they help?

I have had two miscarriages and cant believe they wont do any tests until you have 3!!! So they actually allow you to go through that heartbreak all over again!!
I am considering going private to get them done. I dont not what to do as there is every chance i will have a healthy pregnancy next time too.!

What should i do??:wacko:


----------



## emmajayne

Hi Ruth
i had 1 mc back in Feb and then 1 mc in Dec. They have said the same to me the nhs won't fund investigation scans until we have 3 mc in a row. (even though i had a medical termination :-lot complications no renal function at 21 wks b4 i had my daughter, he doesnt count!) 

My gp did do blood tests not fully sure what they were all for but they all came back as ok. 

One of my friends had tests done and it showed something as simple as something to do with her blood and had to take an aspirin a day she conceived and has just had a baby boy! 

Sometimes sounds like things can be simple to fix! 

Wishing all the luck! 

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Infertility/Pages/Diagnosis.aspx?url=Pages/What-happens.aspx


----------



## Rumpskin

It is a total pain but yes, I was told in writing I had to wait to have another mc (it would be my third) before I would be tested. I am so grateful that the doctors took my 3rd mc (chemical) as enough for them to refer us. 

I too had blood work done which has come back normal/negative.

Got our first appointment on Wednesday :happydance: - long time coming.

:hugs:


----------



## Claire788

I guess becuase MC's are so common.. I'm a 3rd time lucky gal here, so the tests after 2 would have been wasted, as 3rd time all seems well. it is horrible that they let you go throught it again, but I guess after 3, it could be something more than just sh*t luck :(
xxxx


----------



## kelly brown

hi i had 2 miscarriages and cos i had not fallen a year after losing both babies i went for examination had scan done on overies womb tubes and cervix then had bloods done to test in producing the right hormones and also hubby going for sperm check and scan next week they only done mine as its been a year since i lost 2 babies and have not fallen again all my test come back ok we got to try for another year and if no joy they will look in to it further but that year i never fell but we was not trying wanted to give my body a break so i lied and said we was as i wanted answers why i kept losing babies and they told me the same as you girls we investergate after 3rd which is disgusting we pay out N.I so why should be able to get checked out so may be do a bit of fibing lol hope this helps i was alos told once hubbys test came back ok they will concertrate on me xxx


----------



## MrsJD

:hugs: it's so hard and mother nature is one cruel bitch.

I've had 5 in total but was investigated after my 2nd. Various reasons for my old consultant doing that, ie no thyroid, age etc.

If I knew then what heartache I was letting myself in for, yes I would pay for private but then again I'm 39 and at higher risk.

In the end after changing consultants and going from Glasgow to Liverpool to see a specialist it turned out I had uterine natural killer cells and I'm happy to say I'm currently 24 weeks pregnant.

X


----------



## lauraperrysan

:flower: im so sorry you have suffered 2 losses. i understand how you feel, i have been there myself, it is very fustrating and heartbreaking to think you will have to loose another baby to be eligible for any kind of testing. however, this is because many women who have suffered 2 m/c's go on to have a healthy pregnancy next time. Recurrent miscarriage effects just 0.2% of the population. 
i know there is no guarantee next time will be your time. i as in the same boat as mrs jd ^^^ I have had 5 m/c's and I am now 8 weeks pregnant, so far, *touch wood* all seems to be going well.
the journey is long and hard but you will get thro this. i never really found a reason for my losses but they did find my blood clots too easily and i have to inject myself daily and take asprin to thin my blood
there is a very good book on miscarriage called ' miscarriage: what every woman should know' by Lesley Regan. 
Lesley Regan is a very well known lady in the recurrent miscarriage clinics. She has her own clinic in London @ St. Mary's hosiptal Paddington which there is a 6 weeks waiting list for. Keep that in mind just incase, it's where I go and they are amazing. 
Sorry it's so long it's just I completly understand how you feel and wanted to share some of my story with you so you know you are not alone
xxxxx


----------



## Ruth Taylor

Thank you lovely ladies for your kind words and advice.
Af is due this friday 29th Jan. If she comes, i am going to book a private apointment.

Thank you all so much xx


----------



## MrsJD

Ruth Taylor said:


> Thank you lovely ladies for your kind words and advice.
> Af is due this friday 29th Jan. If she comes, i am going to book a private apointment.
> 
> Thank you all so much xx

Keep us posted honey. Widger has created a RCM thread at the top of this page, it's fantastic.

:hugs:

XXXX


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi hun, im having tests now after 5 m/c but was referred after 3. As Mrs JD said great thread at the top which gives you loads of info etc on what to ask for xxx


----------



## JASMAK

I had investigations started after two, but also because I wasn't getting pregnant. I did end up suffering a third loss while being investigated. One thing that I cannot stress enough is make sure your OH is tested. I went through years of testing and surgery, and finally they tested OH (they never felt it was necessary to because we already have two children, and I was getting pregnant) and it turned out to be male factor and not me at all!!! He had 3% normal sperm, thick viscosity, high FSH, and low testosterone. Literally a couple months after his diagnosis and some antibiotics for him and a few changes in his life and we are succesesfully pregnant. Make sure you BOTH get tested!!! For a man to get tested is a simple and inexpensive procedure!!! BTW, abnormal sperm can cause recurrent miscarriage and infertility.


----------



## Widger

Really sorry for your losses xx

As the others have said I started a recurrent mc thread which is now a sticky post above all the other posts that you can look at for information/advice.

I did get tested for many various things and I didn't get any answers. All was clear. But, as Jasmak said they don't routinely check for OH sperm and this is something that I didn't actually get answered. They said that because I kept getting pregnant then that would mean something wasn't wrong?

Anyway, we were going to get tests done for him but I got my bfp in September and am now 23 weeks pregnant (tomo). Any information/advic then please contact any of us on that thread.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Ruth Taylor

Hey Girls
Well af arrived. I have booked an apointment for this wednesday to see a consultant. Im kinda nervous about it!

Why does this have to be so difficult, its so unfair. All i want is to be a mummy xx


----------



## rai_28

hi, i have had 3 mc since April 09 at no point have we stopped trying. i was convinced after the first i would be one of these women that fall pregnant straight away and have a healthy pregnancy. how wrong was i!!
i am 23 my partner 25.so in the age bracket for healthy pregnancies. i have a child from a previous partner, but some thing isnt working with us!
its heart breaking and destroyed me every time. my 3rd was quite recent and we went for test last week. blood test for both of us although im not to sure what they are testing for we have to wait 11 weeks. 10 weeks to go...it seems for ever but i guess in comparison to 3 years its not that long! if we get any answers, honestly i dont know. im not to sure how i feel i dont want there to be any thing wrong but if nothing is wrong i have no answers..so im not sure what im hoping for!
its horrible that we have to wait till 3 mc but i guess there has to be a cut of point some where. id imagen like all of u i never thought id be the women having this heart ach! its pain none of us should go through eva! im hoping u get ur test with out having to go through something so awful again xx


----------



## ThirdxLucky

rai_28 said:


> hi, i have had 3 mc since April 09 at no point have we stopped trying. i was convinced after the first i would be one of these women that fall pregnant straight away and have a healthy pregnancy. how wrong was i!!
> i am 23 my partner 25.so in the age bracket for healthy pregnancies. i have a child from a previous partner, but some thing isnt working with us!
> its heart breaking and destroyed me every time. my 3rd was quite recent and we went for test last week. blood test for both of us although im not to sure what they are testing for we have to wait 11 weeks. 10 weeks to go...it seems for ever but i guess in comparison to 3 years its not that long! if we get any answers, honestly i dont know. im not to sure how i feel i dont want there to be any thing wrong but if nothing is wrong i have no answers..so im not sure what im hoping for!
> its horrible that we have to wait till 3 mc but i guess there has to be a cut of point some where. id imagen like all of u i never thought id be the women having this heart ach! its pain none of us should go through eva! im hoping u get ur test with out having to go through something so awful again xx

Hi - I've just had my third loss too. To me it sounds like they took yours and OH's blood for karyotyping - if it is for this it took about 3 months for my results to come back. The karyotyping is checking your genes to make sure nothing is lurking in your or OH's make up that is causing your losses. Ours came back totally normal - but it was another thing to eliminate. 
Sorry for your losses Hun xx


----------

